# Edinburgh RPG Community - Regular Updates



## a2ndchapter (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi all.

Just thought I'd start doing a regular post to let people know what we have in store for our gamers on a week to week basis.

Before I list the games for this weekend I'd like to formally announce the launch of the ORC Shared D&D Campaign. The game kicks off on Worldwide D&D Day on November 3rd. We have 6 DMs lined up to manage the campaign as the characters progress through the New World.
If you want to take part please download the New World Explorer's Guide from the ORC website. It has all the information you need to play a character in the New World. Once you have the character built it needs to be sent to Fraser (Caboose on the ORC site) who will input it into a central database which we are using to manage all the characters. (Sounds more complicated than it is..)
Please note that the New World Explorer's Guide is not OGC and is not intended to be used by anyone other than ORC for house rules.

Anyway for the purposes of a teaser here's the blurb from the website -
_"There's quite a crowd in the market place, all clustered around a sign tacked against the wall with a large nail. A rough picture of a treasure chest tops a crudely lettered poster:

'A land of opportunity and wealth awaits!
Wanted: persons of enterprise and ability to assist in the exploration of the new world.
Previous nautical experience and background not necessary.
Report to the offices of Twin Horizons Trading Co.'

You've heard of the New World. It's supposed to be a place where a being can make their mark and leave a legacy.
Looks interesting: hells, the sense of adventure, the gold and land. You could make a fortune - why not?"_

So now onto the games we have for you this week -

D&D [DM: Chris] - A continuation of a previous game.
Mutants & Masterminds [GM: Robert] - A one off 1st Edition M&M game.
Tales Of Epiphany (D&D) [DM: Alasdair] - The campaign continues.

Any questions about any of this please let me know.


----------



## a2ndchapter (Oct 3, 2007)

*Edinburgh RPG Community : Saturday 6th October*

A mid-week welcoming to you.

For those of you who don't know by now, as part of Worldwide D&D Day on November 3rd, ORC are launching a D&D campaign which can be run by 6 of our DMs who have volunteered to manage the whole thing.  Things are certainly beginning to hot up with only a month to go!!!
If you want to learn more, logon to the ORC website and download the New World Explorer's Guide from the ORC Downloads section.

With that out of the way what do we have in store for you this weekend?

Shadowrun [GM: Fraser] - A series of one-of games that Fraser is running, pre-gens are available.
Kindred of the East (WoD) [Storyteller: Ross] - The campaign continues.
We also have one other game pencilled in but it remains unconfirmed at the moment.

Any questions about any of this please let me know.

Cheers,

Dave

Have you checked out the ORC website?
What do you mean no?
Get your browser over to http://www.orcedinburgh.co.uk/ immediately!!!


----------



## a2ndchapter (Oct 12, 2007)

*Edinburgh RPG Community: Saturday 13th October*

Greetings,

Before I mention the games we have planned for this weekend I want to
touch on the ORC Shared D&D Campaign which is looming on the horizon.
The campaign will launch on Worldwide D&D Day, which is Saturday
November 3rd this year. We are looking to get character concepts from
those who want take part before the 21st of October to give the GMs time
to ensure that they are entered into the database. For those unable to
submit a concept there will be pre-generated characters on offer. More
specific information on this can be found on the website.

Also as a reminder, all games are currently being played in Cafe Nero
after the sudden closure of the Three Tuns pub. Whilst the search for a
new venue continues we are being made to feel welcome at Cafe Nero.

So without further ado, this weekend at ORC we have 2 games confirmed.

Judge Dredd [GM:Tribs]

Tales Of Epiphany (D&D) [DM: Alasdair]

For more information on what games we have coming up and to take part in
the forum discussions please check out our website at
http://www.orcedinburgh.co.uk/

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## a2ndchapter (Oct 18, 2007)

*Edinburgh RPG Community: Saturday 20th October*

Apologies for the lateness of this.

As mentioned previously we're hosting Worldwide D&D Day on Saturday November 3rd. I'm not going to repeat the blurb again, suffice to say more information is on the ORC website - http://www.orcedinburgh.co.uk/ - and character concepts should be sent to Fraser on the website by this Sunday at the latest, otherwise it's pre-gens!

On to the games this weekend... Well I had hoped to announce 3 games but unfortunately 2 of them have been cancelled because of Real Life(tm) issues. As I write this we've got 2 potential games lined up but only 1 game confirmed as yet. Have no fear! Games will be run!

The only confirmed game this weekend is a Resident Evil game ran by Nick using the d20 Modern rules.

If you have any questions please visit the ORC website or respond here.

Cheers,

Dave

Have you checked out the ORC website?
What do you mean no?
Get your browser over to http://www.orcedinburgh.co.uk/ immediately!!!


----------



## a2ndchapter (Oct 25, 2007)

*Edinburgh RPG Community: Saturday 27th October*

Again with the lateness... Sorry folks.

Right this weekend we have 3 games scheduled.

Fraser is running a 40K RPG game based on some preview rules published on the Black Industries website.
Tribs is running a D&D game which is sort of a prelude to the launch of the Shared Campaign at Worldwide D&D Day on 3rd November.
Bill however is going all retro and tying his game in with Halloween.  Ghostbusters RPG as produced by West End Games!  "Players take the parts of characters from the film at a haunted game convention. Expect anarchy, property damage, and occasional laughs. Oh yeah, and handouts with permits too.
OK, every year Acacia Avenue fills up with more weirdoes than Egon's University science club reunion for: the one-and-only Total Con (not affiliated with Total Con Paris, or LA TotalCon [TM]), an emporium of gaming delights. Unfortunately the MR James Convention centre has just vanished, taking with them the "Last best hope for geeks," as Venkman put it... Who they gonna call?"

Other than that not a lot to report as beyond this weekend all eyes are on Worldwide D&D Day.  Come along and join in on the fun, you know you want to


----------



## a2ndchapter (Oct 31, 2007)

*Edinburgh RPG Community: Saturday 3rd November - Worldwide D&D Day*

Greetings.

This should be a short one as we only have 1 event.  Worldwide D&D Day is being hosted by ORC in association with our FLGS, Black Lion - http://www.black-lion.co.uk/

The DMs are launching the Shared Campaign set in the New World with the first game covering their journey across the sea.

Everyone is welcome to come along and join in on the fun.

Any questions etc let me know.

Cheers,

Dave

Have you checked out the ORC website?
What do you mean no?
Get your browser over to http://www.orcedinburgh.co.uk/ immediately!!!


----------



## mandragora (Aug 15, 2011)

Thought I'd resurrect this thread for anyone coming to Edinburgh soon (or if they're already here!). ORC Edinburgh is non-university group for RPGs - here's a link to whats on the cards:
http://orcedinburgh.co.uk/orc-forum/Games--Players-Wanted/10751-Forthcoming-games-Autumn-2011#10751


----------

